#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Which is the beautiful beach you ever have been in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Sri Lanka is one the best beach destination getaways in the world. Sri Lanka beaches are popular for their beautiful sceneries and idyllic looks. There many famous beches in Sri Lanka like Mirissa beach and Arugam Bay beach. Can you guys tell me Which is the beautiful beach you ever have been in Sri Lanka?

----------


## RyanRay

I have mention some best beaches in sri lanka like unawatuna, mirissa, arugam bay, bentota, ****wella, weligama, Induruwa, hikkaduwa, koggala, uppuveli etc.,

----------


## Bhavya

> I have mention some best beaches in sri lanka like unawatuna, mirissa, arugam bay, bentota, ****wella, weligama, Induruwa, hikkaduwa, koggala, uppuveli etc.,


Thanks for sharing these name here RyanRay, First time heard about Induruwa, koggala, and uppuveli. Do you have pictures of these beaches?

----------

